# Vi-Control's Collaborative Learning Project 3: Wind Ensemble



## Darthmorphling (May 25, 2013)

Here are the submissions for this project. There is still time to add yours.

Lenny13

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F95990481&secret_url=false[/flash]

darthmorphling

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F96146947&secret_url=false[/flash]

Joshua

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F96216946&secret_url=false[/flash]

David Chappell

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F97115479&secret_url=false[/flash]


For this project we well write a piece of music for winds, brass, and percussion.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concert_band

It was suggested that we write to an image or to the same motif. I uploaded a very short motif for us to use. Maybe the next one can be an image.

The deadline for this one will be June 9th.

Remember, if you participate you should critique/comment on each of the submissions. Please also share your midi data for everyone to study.

Here are the past two projects:

Project 2: Currently still in progress

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31328

Project 1

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... sc&start=0


----------



## PhilipeZ (May 26, 2013)

I took a look to the other collaborative learning projects and think it's a quite good idea. So if I can find enough time (I probably will), I'm in.


----------



## TheWillardofOZ (May 26, 2013)

Yes! Can't wait!


----------



## Darthmorphling (May 27, 2013)

I uploaded a very short motif for us to use. 

Good luck for all who participate!

Don


----------



## Darthmorphling (May 27, 2013)

After listening to this motif again this morning, I am not sure I really like it. I am starting to get into the same habit, on piano, that I do on my guitar. I tend to get stuck using a certain fingering. If someone would like to submit one we can still change it. Otherwise this is it.

Also, I would like to organize these a little better going forward. I was thinking that every even numbered project should be a full orchestration, using the full orchestra. The odd numbered ones could be the more specialized ones. ie: Wind Ensemble, Hybrid, Chamber, synth, sound design, etc...

What do you all think?


----------



## Lenny13 (May 28, 2013)

Sounds good to me. Hope I will inspiration for this one. Well, maybe not inspiration as skills and craft are essentials but I'm really frustrated. Can't write a single thing these days.


----------



## Lenny13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Can we use the strings section or it is not allowed at all ? Looking at the wiki page , seems like Cellos and Doubles Basses can be included in a concert band.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jun 2, 2013)

I would say, "why not?"


----------



## Lenny13 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ok, here's mine. 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F95990481&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jun 9, 2013)

I finished mine, but I am waiting for fresh ears tomorrow before I mix. 

@Lenny

On first listen it sounds really good. Will comment more tomorrow after listening a few more times.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jun 9, 2013)

Here is mine.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F96146947&secret_url=false[/flash]

Libraries used:
SpitfireAudio's Albion 1
Cinesample's Free Snare
Recorded in Reaper 4

As you may have noticed I changed the motif slightly. I couldn't make the other one work. It's not that different, but just enough to give me some inspiration.

I tried to focus on developing harmony and some elements of counterpoint. I think I was successful. Please let me know if you agree are disagree. Overall this was a hard one to do

I also tried to work on the mixing aspect, but still have some work to do.

Don


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jun 9, 2013)

Lenny13 @ Sat Jun 08 said:


> Ok, here's mine.
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F95990481&secret_url=false[/flash]



I really like how you arranged this. The harmonies really work. Please share your midi.

The only weak link is in the sounds. However, that doesn't diminish from the composing in any way. What libraries are you using?


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jun 9, 2013)

We seem to have lost some contributors. It's too bad as I am learning quite a bit from these.

For the next one I would like to do a full on orchestral piece. Perhaps we could write a piece for a certain type of movie.

Perhaps for an epic fantasy.

I will start the next one later tonight.


----------



## joshua (Jun 9, 2013)

Well, I have to submit my rough draft. Don't have time to tweak CC's and such.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F96216946&secret_url=false[/flash]

Berlin Woodwinds
Cinebrass
Timpani from Spitfire Percussion


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jun 10, 2013)

joshua @ Sun Jun 09 said:


> Well, I have to submit my rough draft. Don't have time to tweak CC's and such.
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F96216946&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> ...



From about :18 seconds to about :28 seconds in I am getting a slight Hobbity vibe. I really like the many different motifs you used throughout the piece. 

Maybe adding a bit more reverb to the mix. Something is sounding a little synthy, and with your libraries, that shouldn't be. 

I am curious as to how much time you and Lenny put into your pieces. Please tell me it was more than a couple of hours.


----------



## joshua (Jun 10, 2013)

Darthmorphling @ Sun Jun 09 said:


> Maybe adding a bit more reverb to the mix. Something is sounding a little synthy, and with your libraries, that shouldn't be.
> 
> I am curious as to how much time you and Lenny put into your pieces. Please tell me it was more than a couple of hours.



Synthy probably because I didn't move the modwheel AT ALL (except the one last note). Didn't have time to work on the dynamic, reverb and all that. Some notes are also probably too high for certain instruments.

I worked on this friday night, saturday, and sunday night. At least 8 hours.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jun 10, 2013)

joshua @ Mon Jun 10 said:


> Darthmorphling @ Sun Jun 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe adding a bit more reverb to the mix. Something is sounding a little synthy, and with your libraries, that shouldn't be.
> ...



You should add some CC information. It is a very good piece!

It's also good to hear that it takes a while, as now I don't feel like I am taking to long for these pieces.


----------



## Lenny13 (Jun 10, 2013)

@Darthmorphling

Thanks for the feedback. Spent 10 hours or so on this one. Took me less time than the first project since now I know what might works and what won't. 
I'm working with Studio one, BWW and for the brass ProjectSAM Orchestral Brass Classic. By the way, I'm really considering switching to Cubase 7.

I like very much what you did on yours. Good and effective counterpoint specially in last bit (0:35)
You're right about the sound. Hard for me to mix since I'm using a headphone and not a very good one. Just need to work with my yamaha Hs 50 a little harder, I don't know them yet.
I'm curious about your mixing stage. How do you proceed ?

@Joshua

Darthmorphling is right about he CC information. You should tweak them if you have time to do it. I'm really interested to hear the tweaked version


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jun 10, 2013)

Lenny13 @ Mon Jun 10 said:


> @Darthmorphling
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Spent 10 hours or so on this one. Took me less time than the first project since now I know what might works and what won't.
> I'm working with Studio one, BWW and for the brass ProjectSAM Orchestral Brass Classic. By the way, I'm really considering switching to Cubase 7.
> ...



I am in the same situation in that I have to use headphones most of the time. The ones I use are very bass heavy and that was always affecting my perception. For this mix I am trying out the demo for Toneboosters Isone. It is a room simulator and really changed how this mix came out. It's not too expensive either. 

I would suggest trying out Reaper. In the current prerelease there are some insane number of midi improvements. Even the current official release has midi improvements, but the next official release will bring it to the level of other DAWs.


----------



## Lenny13 (Jun 12, 2013)

I tried Reaper on 2 or 3 unfinished songs. Really good DAW and good looking specially with Rado and Imperial Theme. It's very powerful. Maybe too powerful for me. I was completely lost and didn't have the patience to look deeper. I didn't like the way it handles CC Lanes either. But I will definitely check the midi improvements on the next version. Maybe I'll try the next collaborative project on Reaper. 

It seems that we are only 3 to submit something this time. I hope there will be more people for the next one.


----------



## David Chappell (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm quite new to this forum and to the whole process of MIDI composition so this looks like a great way to get me out of my comfort zone and learn new stuff. So here's my submission for this one:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F97115479&secret_url=false[/flash]




Please excuse my lateness in submitting, needed to get a new hard drive enclosure and it took forever to arrive... D:


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jun 16, 2013)

Just a quick post to say that I really dig this idea. I'll be joining in next time  I'm a terrible newb though, so bear with me!


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jun 16, 2013)

I apologize for not getting the next one started last week. I have been busy working on building a template and learning all about the right way to use reverb sends.

I will get the next one posted later today/tonight after all of my father's day obligations are complete.

I'm thinking we will do a project that has no limitations or starting points. Just an attempt at being as creative as possible in our own way.

Let me k ow what you think.

@David

I will listen to you piece later as it doesn't show up on my phone, where I am typing this. I will also update the first thread with your piece.

@Ron

I'm a terrible noob as well, so as a fellow noob...welcome!

Don


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome 

Personally, I really like the concept of working within limitations, since it forces you to learn about a specific area. But I'll try and join in either way, even though I have very limited 'music-time' at the moment :(


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jun 16, 2013)

Let's narrow it down then. 

Option 1

How about create a piece that would fit into an epic fantasy.

Option 2

Something with just strings.

Option 3

Simple piece with a piano and another solo instrument.

Let me know.


----------



## Ron Snijders (Jun 16, 2013)

Ouh, the third option sound really nice to me. But then again, that might be because it fits nicely into my comfort zone (and loving Ludovico Einaudi's music helps as well  )
But I'm obviously not the only one interested, AND the new guy, so I'll leave it to the rest to decide what they like best


----------



## Lenny13 (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome Ron Snijders and David Chappell 

@Darthmorphling

Option 1 or 2 for me would be fine.

Made my new template too today in Reaper. New theme too


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jun 16, 2013)

David Chappell @ Sun Jun 16 said:


> Hey guys! I'm quite new to this forum and to the whole process of MIDI composition so this looks like a great way to get me out of my comfort zone and learn new stuff. So here's my submission for this one:
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F97115479&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> ...



I like it. You took it more in the marching band direction. It still amazes me how a simple motif can be used for so many different ideas. In a couple of spots there seemed to be a glitchy sound. Not sure if it was an errant note or what. Listen at around 1:03. There are a couple of other places as well.

What libraries were used and would you mind posting the midi?


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jun 17, 2013)

Lenny13 @ Sun Jun 16 said:


> Welcome Ron Snijders and David Chappell
> 
> @Darthmorphling
> 
> ...



What theme are you using? I always revert back to the default theme. I really like Hopi's "Not my fault minus minus" theme.

I uploaded my template to the Reaper stash. I had to remove the Kontakt instances as it reduced the size tremendously.

http://stash.reaper.fm/16834/Full%20OrchestraV2.RPP

Upload yours if you wouldn't mind sharing it. Mine is still a work in progress. I haven't had a chance to level each patch according the suggestions in Visual Orchestration 2.

Don


----------



## Lenny13 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm using Addiktion Reaction Dark.

I have a similar template. Still a work in progress too as it will probably change. I will see what works and what don't. 
In fact, it's not a project template but a track template. I've made one track template for the strings section, one for the brass, the woodwinds and finally the whole thing together posted here.
Much easier to handle a project. For instance, if I want only the strings section, I load only the strings track template. Saving resources  
And this time, I choose to use keyswitches in order to have less tracks on my screen.

About Visual Orchestration 2 : Great course (as always with Mr Alexander). A new course is coming this week and I can't wait to watch it


----------



## David Chappell (Jun 17, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome and feedback! I think the glitchy sound is the flute being held a bit too long after the note change - I'd better pay more attention next time! The library is all EWQL Symphonic Orchestra Gold, and I've attached the MIDI file.

As to the next one, I'd be happy to do any of them, but #1 sounds particularly good


----------



## uCtaudio (Jun 17, 2013)

Hope i'm not to late for the Party 


[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F97331524&secret_url=false[/flash]

straight out of Sibelius...


----------

